
Ask HN: Finding Internal Peace? - mars-to-earth
Hello HN,<p>What do you do to find internal peace? Lately, I haven&#x27;t been able to concentrate on anything. I work for one of the super stressful job at FAANG. Politics here is 100x bad than Game of Thrones. My manager treats me differently than anyone else. On one hand, he pretends to support me while on other he does everything he could to oppose me. His behavior is not congruent at all.<p>I had to call off almost decided marriage last year. I tried watching spirituality videos and all, but nothing works. I just can&#x27;t leave and take a year off, as I am not US citizen or PR card holder.<p>I am going to get checked for vitamin D deficiency. I see so many people making half-million dollars as household income, and I just feel bad I am nowhere close.<p>How do you find internal peace in such a situation?
======
pr07ecH70r
Well, the sole realization and acceptance that money are not all, will bring
you peace.

All jobs are stressful, some all the time, others at time to time. Personally
for me, I found "more" peace when I started working something more
satisfactory to me - for myself. But working for yourself is also stressful,
even more I can say! The difference is in the level of satisfaction you get in
the end of the day.

I don't listen to crap like educational videos, made for making audience and
money. Many times I just prefer my own company - sitting on my comfi chair
reading a nice fiction. Letting the steam off.

Reducing PC time also helps, that includes phone and all digital equipment.
Working 10+ hours a day on a PC, I don't need also my free time to be on a PC.

Don't know the reason of your unsuccessful marriage, but that certainly
brought a tremendous amount of stress to your system. For love related issues
- time is the healer.

As a conclusion, try not to put constant pressure on yourself with too high
expectations and goals. Go easy, and make small-step progress every day. Money
are not important, and they will come automatically after you FIRST find the
inner peace to work on your goals. Spend time alone, get out of the routine of
the day. Go for a hike, take time at a quiet place, exercise!

Good luck, and cheer up! :) Life is beautiful, we just have to lift our dark
glasses and look.

------
blastbeat
I haven't been in the situation you describe, but in my experience there are
times in life were you simply cannot find internal peace easily. Changes needs
to be initiated first. But it's difficult to reason about what in your
situation is(are) the exact problem(s) without more in-depth background
information. That said, I doubt that vitamin D or some kind of spirituality
will fix it. I would suggest meeting a therapist who offers cognitive
behavioral therapy, to discuss your issues and fundamental life questions.

------
NavyNuke
Hit the gym...lift heavy ass weights and get jacked...

------
daRealDodo
Yoga

